# Frustrated



## dieselchucknorris (Jan 1, 2012)

going out again tomorrow and im not coming back without bagging my first squirrel.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Good luck! Better hope the winds lay down.

Mid week looks better.


----------



## dieselchucknorris (Jan 1, 2012)

no car mid-week. limited to saturday afternoons, mondays and sundays. i'd go everyday if i could


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Where are you at?


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Find someone who has a squirrel dog.


----------



## dieselchucknorris (Jan 1, 2012)

downriver area in southern wayne county, usually go out to pointe moulee in monroe


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

if you can make it to adrian i have monday and tuesday off i can take you out would say you would have a better then 98% chance of getting one or more


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Look for their nests in the trees, big give away...

Then just sit and wait... And be quiet

Easy


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## dieselchucknorris (Jan 1, 2012)

*Got skunked again but it was a great day to be outdoors, i had some good company and i learned a lot. just picked up a squirrel call at cabela's. thanks a lot MiRuss, we had a great time
*


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I would normally suggest that you wait for a winter warmup, but this whole winter has been a warmup. Calm winds and milder weather usually makes them scurry about. Use the nests as an indicator of where squirrels are located, but I'd count on them to be in the tree dens instead of the nests. Find an area with a good number of nests and situate yourself between the two most likely den trees just before sun up on one of those calm, mild mornings. 

Weather.com is your friend


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

This time of year is tough.

For one, without any foliage they can see you coming. Secondly, a good majority are in some form of hibernation. 

Like posted above, warm days with little or no wind.. and restrict your movement. Never had much luck using a call.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Would not have been hard in my back yard yesterday morning. 

I look out the window while taking my meds and here somes 4 greys chaseing each other all over the tree tops. Pretty soon another two show up. They put on quite a show.

whe I wnet out the door to go to drs to get stiches out of my hand a few hours later I could see 4 in the trees from the back porch. 

This chasing has been going on for a week or more. Don't know if it is territorial or they are getting that breeding urge. Do know I need to get a gamo so I might get away with shooting a few in the subdivision.

Shoeman. I always liked hunting them when the season first opened with all the leaves on as you could locate the squirrels when they shook the limms geting mast and you sneak up on them because of the leaves. Gets tough after the leaves are down. Then it becomes a sitting game instead of stalking.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok deis,

Let me know when you can come over, I will tie up one here for you! lol


----------



## dieselchucknorris (Jan 1, 2012)

hahahahahaha, give it a couple weeks and i might take you up on that


----------



## dieselchucknorris (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm heading out to the monroe area again tomorrow and every wednesday, friday, saturday sunday and monday till the end of the season, somethings bound to click for me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dieselchucknorris (Jan 1, 2012)

i have got to the worst huntsman in recorded history


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Come on, Troy... :lol:


----------



## dieselchucknorris (Jan 1, 2012)

troy?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

got your name mixed up with the MiPike Guy

Sorry!

Still, come one... :help:


----------



## dieselchucknorris (Jan 1, 2012)

was out this morning and ran into a guy running dogs for rabbit, he told me he's only seen one squirrel in the area i've been hunting in 20years. now there's a couple nests and plenty of mast in the area but i'd rather like to agree with him


----------

